# Some good rap and real hip hop vibe.



## troublefunk (Dec 20, 2018)

Love Homeboy Sandman and Edan stuff atm


And this mix by Edan is some authentic mash of of what hip hop is imo.He kills it when hes cutting up Jonny the fox meets Jimmy the weed..some back to the essence kinda vibe....The dj Boogie Blind is well worth a listen too.


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 20, 2018)

Huh.hmmmm.. yeah I'll stick with crass, fugazi, guttermouth, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 20, 2018)

Moment of Truth by Gang Starr is essential


----------



## troublefunk (Dec 20, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> Moment of Truth by Gang Starr is essential


Tbf almost all stuff by Gang starr is essential in my book.


----------



## troublefunk (Dec 20, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> Huh.hmmmm.. yeah I'll stick with crass, fugazi, guttermouth, but thanks for the heads up!


Hey i got my fair share of Crass big a little a and i've got a stack of Fugazi lps in my boxes...was blasting little debbie this very morning..Edan is still unfuckable with tho


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 20, 2018)

troublefunk said:


> Hey i got my fair share of Crass big a little a and i've got a stack of Fugazi lps in my boxes...was blasting little debbie this very morning..Edan is still unfuckable with tho



My anthem is #suggestion but as a guy im sure i don't get the larger picture instead of being a male feminist


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 20, 2018)

You Never Know by Immortal Technique will for sure steal your face


----------

